# Fuck misquitos!



## Johny (Jun 19, 2017)

Man I bought me a hammock it was cheap small fits in my pack and is comfy as hell to lay in just through a bivy in it and let it rain, but these bugs in the south are chewing me up, I look like I have some sort of skin condition now lol


----------



## Tude (Jun 19, 2017)

ha was just reading a friend's fb - finally hopped out of somewhere by lake michigan and glad to get away from the mosquitos. he writes on his fb "Slapping mosquitos to death with a pissed off attitude". hehe With all this rain we've been having -it's no wonder we have an explosion!

(edit oh moved to general banter)


----------



## Johny (Jun 19, 2017)

Tude said:


> ha was just reading a friend's fb - finally hopped out of somewhere by lake michigan and glad to get away from the mosquitos. he writes on his fb "Slapping mosquitos to death with a pissed off attitude". hehe With all this rain we've been having -it's no wonder we have an explosion!


Man with my hammock and bivy I'd be super comfortable sleeping behind the bar I'm currently working for and drink for free but these bugs are killing me, my girl has an apartment up the road that I'm not allowed on the property but she's loosing it in 10 days and I'm kinda freaking , don't want her and her 9 year old slapping bugs all night with me. 
Trying to get the cash together for a cheap car to get out of here asap


----------



## Johny (Jun 19, 2017)

...if it was just me I think I would hope out before I get a 11/29 Tennessee seems to suck


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 19, 2017)

get a bug net dude. they 15-20 bucks


----------



## Johny (Jun 19, 2017)

Rob Nothing said:


> get a bug net dude. they 15-20 bucks


Yeah I need that and a new pack, mines just a book bag so it's stuffed where the zipper is about to break. 
But the bug net is my next purchase for sure


----------

